# Persons Rizor Bar Cross Brace



## pedal4416 (Jun 29, 2017)

Found this while digging though my stash. I only see them on over-accessoried stingrays. What's it worth? Anyone looking for one?


----------



## JimK (Jun 30, 2017)

I love that bike! Could you not find any more stuff to put on there? Clearly it needs a drag chute.

JimK


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 30, 2017)

I love that bike! I bought and sold one just like that a few years ago. I think it was in the 30 dollar range.


----------



## professor72 (Jun 30, 2017)

How wide is it? I might be interested in it if you want to sell.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sounds like $30-50 range. I'm not sure when I'll part with it. I'm most likely not going to use it, I hate being the first guy to use a NOS item.
Ok most likely try and trade for sting ray parts.

 Size- I'll measure tonight, but it fits between the bars on my 67 just like in the picture of that blue one I posted above.


----------



## professor72 (Jun 30, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## ODDER (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey! That's my bike. She's gained a few more pounds since that pic though.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jul 14, 2017)

You win, the bike with the most accessories, I am surprised the kickstand can support all of that weight.


----------



## ODDER (Jul 14, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> You win, the bike with the most accessories, I am surprised the kickstand can support all of that weight.



It can. But only for a short time. I built a stand for it when it's in the garage.


----------

